
Show HN: Glowing Bear, a self-hosted web IRC front end for WeeChat - lorenzhs
https://github.com/glowing-bear/glowing-bear
======
lorenzhs
Hey HN! Glowing Bear has come up a few times in comment threads over the
years, but with the Slack story on the front page, I thought now might be a
good time to actually post a thread about it :)

Glowing Bear is a web frontend for WeeChat, a popular command-line IRC client
(that also has Matrix support and lots of other nifty things). It's
implemented in pure client-side javascript, so you can easily host it yourself
or run it as an electron app (we provide build scripts for that, but no pre-
built binaries). We also provide a hosted instance via GitHub Pages at
[https://www.glowing-bear.org](https://www.glowing-bear.org). Since it's not
an IRC client but rather a _front-end for an IRC client_ , WeeChat
([https://weechat.org/](https://weechat.org/)), you need to bring your own
WeeChat instance.

------
gozar
With wee-slack, your Weechat installation can connect you to multiple Slacks
at the same time. I use Weechat to connect to 3 different Slacks, and Glowing
Bear to connect to the Weechat when I'm afraid from the commandline or on my
phone. Works really well.

~~~
andyhoang
I struggle with managing hundred of channel after connecting slack accounts.
Is can you tell how you did it?

~~~
gozar
Glowing Bear has a preference to hide channels that don't have any activity.

As for using wee-slack in Weechat, go.py helps. I bind it to meta-g, it's a
script that lets you jump to channels by typing the name. Also, /part any
channels you're not interested in.

~~~
lorenzhs
In Glowing Bear, meta-g jumps to the search bar that filters buffers as you
type. Now that I think about it, a fuzzy search with ranking would be a nice
improvement to reduce the number of characters needed.

